# New patio and rails



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A job I did a while back for those who like to bullnose their steps...

Rails and hardware were Fairway brand from Allied supply.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks nice. Did you use bullnose form liners such as those foam forms sold by Bon-Tool ?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Na, just chamfered the forms and troweled them out. Like I always do.

My buddy, who owns the local yard carries them now and some peeps use them, but not many around these parts.

I'm sure I've showed pics of the edgers before,... these are what I use in case you missed it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

very nice as always...I'd love to see how you do that...I understand the concept but to see it in action would be Super cool


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Great job. 

Agreed, some progress pics or a video ultimately would be awesome. The only steps we pour are cellar entrances so we just pull the forms days later then stucco the front. Never had the confidence to pull thrm day of


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Alldayrj said:


> Great job.
> 
> Agreed, some progress pics or a video ultimately would be awesome. The only steps we pour are cellar entrances so we just pull the forms days later then stucco the front. Never had the confidence to pull thrm day of


this might give you an idea...whilst i ponder going hollywood :laughing:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

SS, I'm serious when I say this, There's guys around here who does nothing but concrete, that has never turned out anything close to custom as your work.

I love the work you do and thanks for posting your pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I never thought of forming the sides like that. Not that ive ever poured a set of steps but its good to know


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Artist


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

brickhook said:


> SS, I'm serious when I say this, There's guys around here who does nothing but concrete, that has never turned out anything close to custom as your work.
> 
> I love the work you do and thanks for posting your pictures. :thumbsup:




Because he is one of the few that gives a **** about his work. I find the quality of workmanship on this forum is way above average. :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, but this really is quite normal to see around my way in terms of step nosing. 

I guarantee twenty minutes with any one of you, I could have you nosing like a pro :thumbsup:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

It;s because there aren't too many hacks that are interested enough about their work to become members of a forum and actually stay long enough to contribute. We get lots of "one and done"'s here that are obviously just out to put out work that is barely acceptable, but they don't stay cause they don't care

Should have quoted CJ's post


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

very nice.. on flats we apply screened sand and portland one to one, then rub over the next day with an old terazzo grind stone.....it smooths like velvet but its alot more hand rubing.
With the bronze runner you get a nice velvet finish for the under-nose indent which a stone wouldnt conform to.
My wife's uncle [an old Grerman Carpenter] would form fancy nosings and lips then vibrate the conc which would come out perfect, but ''precast looking'' with window stool type nosings etc. Personally I like the hand rubed look better. Nice Job!


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

My in-laws live in PA, up by Erie area, on vacation next year I might have to make a little vacation trip of my own to one of you're pours! Albsolutely beautiful the way you're work looks! I look at the photos you post over and over again in awe.

You sir are an artist....


----------

